# Key Post:  IFSRA Consumer Guide to Savings & Investments



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (2 Feb 2004)

[broken link removed]

Just had a quick read of it and it seems pretty good to me. They probably should have added another "Don't" - "Don't make cheques payable to an intermediary but instead to the company who will invest your money for you (underwriter)".

They probably wouldn't totally agree with Brendan on his views on suitable investments for older investors though...


----------



## Freddie (5 Feb 2004)

*IFSRA Consumer Guide to Savings & Investments*

Hi O,

Cheques for General Insurance (house, motor etc) are made payable to the Intermediary as agent of the Insurer. 

Until such time as they separate the regulation that governs 'Life & Pension' and 'General' business then I think that they will not be amending the wording.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (5 Feb 2004)

*Re: IFSRA Consumer Guide to Savings & Investments*



> Cheques for General Insurance (house, motor etc) are made payable to the Intermediary as agent of the Insurer.



Does that cover anything with a life assurance element? I thought that many unit linked funds included this (e.g. the ones that pay out 101% or whatever to next of kin on the death of the holder) and I've always made cheques out to the underwriter and not the intermediary. Didn't this caveat gain popularity in the light of Gaybo's woes with his accountant or something like that...?


----------

